# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh lon nước ngọt

## seovietdang

​  ​ *7 JPG | 3000X2000 | 300dpi | 15.64 Mb*​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=2511

----------

